# The Most Expensive Pin-Pallet Newmark Ever?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Vintage 1947 RARE very WW old Military England wind up collectors Trench watch :swoon:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

don't be so ungrateful!! It was good of them to get it out of the secret storage for us, if you collect masters this should be yours you will never come across another one again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

He`d originally had it listed as a " Vintage 1900s+ RARE very WW Old Military England wind up collectors Trench watch" . I sent him a message informing him that Louis Newmark only starting making watches after they received a government grant in 1947, I also mentioned that I had a 1954 Newmark catalogue which showed this very model, he then asked me how much I thought it could be worth to which I replied...

"as to the value - you probably won`t like this but in my experience if they were in full working order & excellent condition you `might` get up to about Â£30 for them.However if you copy the link below for completed ebay listings you`ll find most go for around Â£10 or less"

He obviously didn`t like that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> One of the older early watches in history from the past.


Brilliant....!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stupid question, can you actually get a "1947 World War Trench Watch"?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I assume it was worn during the Time War. I think that would resolve any issues.









Later,

William


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Mutley said:


> Stupid question, can you actually get a "1947 World War Trench Watch"?


You'd think not! But anachronisms abound.

I was once offered a "1950s Vostok" by a watch dealer. Not bad for a brand that first appeared in 1964!

Last week I was testing kids on a timeline of ancient Rome. One answer..."Roman Empire becomes Christian under Constantine...146 BC!"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I assume it was worn during the Time War. I think that would resolve any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean it belonged to The Doctor? 

Kewl B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I assume it was worn during the Time War. I think that would resolve any issues.
> ...


No, I think Davros. It would help explain the rest of that crazy auction listing.









Later,

William


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

There are people out there that belive if its on the internet it must be true, that what these people are banking on.

they wouud'nt do it if it did'nt pay them to , they just need mr gulible.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had to look twice when I saw the listing.

In the first line the seller says it is 1947 and then further down, the seller says he/she has been told that it is from the 1900's era but is unsure of the exact time period!!!


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

This is what i hate about people/Ebay, everyone thinks something with a bit of age is worth Â£1000's. It's even worse when they have no idea what they are selling..


----------

